# Official Game Thread: Sacramento @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN-SAC / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Home cookin'!* 








*VS*









*Sacramento Kings (33-18) (14-10 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (24-23) (15-10 at home) 









United Center, Tuesday February 15th, 2005
Sacramento @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN-SAC / NBALP*





































*Arizona-6'2-BIBBY <> Rhode Island-6'4-MOBLEY <> UCLA-6'7-BARNES <> Michigan-6'10-WEBBER <> Purdue-7'-MILLER*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

106










94


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sactown isn't a deep team anymore, but their starting 5 is downright scary. Three guys who nail jumpers with the best of them. All 5 guys capable of 20+ on any given night. They certainly lack defense, but they're very hard to slow down. DEFENSE is the key to winning this game, because the Bulls just can't win this game if it comes down to a shootout. Contest jumpers, and scout out the Kings' offense to limit backcuts.










105










110


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Feb would start looking not bad if we can take this one - and I think we can


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread:wave: 

------------------

Peja could be out for this one. He went down today with a pulled hammy.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> *Sactown isn't a deep team anymore*, but their starting 5 is downright scary.


 This is a huge misconception for people that dont watch that many Sac-Town games... we have a solid bench with tons of energy, but this should come down to the Kings starters and not the bench anyway...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heyyyy!!! :sigh: 




 


My predictions:

*Kings 97*
Bulls 91

*Bibby 20pts*
Gordon 20pts


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

They have a short backcourt :rbanana: :rbanana: 

My prediction:

Kings 93
Bulls 87

Mobley - 25
Curry, Deng - 21


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

115










110


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Assuming no Peja:









98










92


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AnDrOiDKing4</b>!
> This is a huge misconception for people that dont watch that many Sac-Town games... we have a solid bench with tons of energy, but this should come down to the Kings starters and not the bench anyway...


Bobby Jackson is still out, isn't he? That leaves Maurice Evans, Matt Barnes, Darius Songailia, and Greg Ostertag. Not a terrible bench by any means, but those guys are mostly defense-minded players to compliment the offense-minded starters. I'm not too worried about any of those guys beating us...2 or 3 years ago, I was alot more concerned about the bench with BoJax, Jim Jackson, Turkoglu, and even Keon Clark (hey, he was pretty good at the time).


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Back home, w/ no Peja

Bulls 104
Sac 91

Deng 25


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Quit drinking that kool-aid 

Sacramento is a darn good team with or without Peja. They'd need Cuttino/Webber/Bibby out for us to win. They are a frustrated team after losing close ones to top teams like Seattle and bogus losses to Phoenix and Dallas. If we win, I will be very happy.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Heyyyy!!! :sigh:
> ...


I'm just getting my cheap shots in now, before Webber drops a quadruple double on us. His line from last night was pure Garnett.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

99









98


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahaha. harley race. you know he was only king for a few years. Is it sad that I know every wrestler in that pic? also you better get a new rock photo


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!


My best guess on this one is that this is a load of "Bull"...am I right? Pretty funny if that's what you're getting at. :yes:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> ahaha. harley race. you know he was only king for a few years. Is it sad that I know every wrestler in that pic? also you better get a new rock photo


OK let's see how many I can get.

Thunder and Lighting (Paul Roma and Jimmy Powers)
The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers (Jacques and Raymond)
Boris Zhukov and Nickoli Volkoff
JYD
Ken Patera
Cowboy Bob Orton

Scott Casey or Funk? (on the far right)
Shawn Michaels? (or a killer bee?) (on the far left)
Is that a ref next to Powers and Roma?

Haku was my favorite king.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> My best guess on this one is that this is a load of "Bull"...am I right? Pretty funny if that's what you're getting at. :yes:


Rock is the "Bhrama Bull".... I think the Bullies can win this one. Your joke is a good one.  LOL


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> OK let's see how many I can get.
> ...


That's pretty good. It's funny you included one with JYD. I don't know why that cracked me up. The bolsheviks!

not a ref. I think they were the killer bees B Brian Blair and Jumpin' Jim Brunzel. You can tell by their tights and I remember one had a bowl haircut. Young Stallions sucked. It was all about Power and Glory with Hercules

Funk retired in 87 I think. I think that's Sam Houston.

Haku became the new king because Harley was hurt. Haku was awesome though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ah never mind. looking these names up, this was from Wrestlemania IV. Battle Royal

That's not Bob Orton. He's Sam Houston. and the cowboy on the far right is Ron Bass. 

shoulda known by the black hat.

now for the ultimate, who's arm is that?

<strike># Sam Houston (by Danny Davis)</strike>
<strike># Sika (by 4 guys (??))</strike> He's black
# Jim Neidhart (by Steele)
<strike># B. Brain Blair (by Raymod Rougeau)
# Raymond Rougeau (by Jim Brunzell)
# Jim Brunzell (by Jacques Rougeau)
# Hillbilly Jim (by Bad News Brown)</strike>
<strike># Ron Bass (by Junkyard Dog)
# George "The animal" Steele (referee tells Steele to go to the locker room because Steele didn't enter the Battle Royal) :laugh: 
# Jim Powers (by Bad News Brown)</strike>
# Danny Davis (By Paul Roma)<strike>
# Nikolai Volkoff (by Ken Patera)
# Boris Zhukov (by Ken Patera)
# Ken Patera (by Bad News Brown)
# Jacques Rougeau (by Bad News Brown)
# Harley Race (by Junkyard Dog)
# Paul Roma (by Bad News Brown)
# Junkyard Dog (by Bret Hart & Bad News Brown)</strike>
# Bret Hart (by Bad News Brown)
# (winner) <strike>Bad News Brown</strike> black

Bret And Jim Anvil wore pink right? so Danny Davis?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers (Jacques and Raymond)


They had one of the worst theme songs in the history of theme songs.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> ah never mind. looking these names up, this was from Wrestlemania IV. Battle Royal
> 
> That's not Bob Orton. He's Sam Houston. and the cowboy on the far right is Ron Bass.
> ...


Danny Davis wore black and white tights i think....not jeans.

I'm thinking hillbilly jim.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> They had one of the worst theme songs in the history of theme songs.


Oh yah. Big time.

My favorite was Koko B Ware's "The Bird."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Danny Davis wore black and white tights i think....not jeans.
> ...


yeah you're right. I didn't know who danny davis was and for some reason I was thinking Godwinns and it didn't register in my head.

Koko b ware was awesome. and this thread has been jacked


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja is out for sure. Matt Barnes or Maurice Evans will start in his place.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Ah the WWF (now the WWE). I used to watch that show religiously back in the mid to late 1980s. Thanks for taking me back in the day guys.

OT - When I was on the wrestling team back in late 1983/early 1984.....I got disqualified in one match because I did a suplex on my opponent (hey...the sucka was trying to go for the quick pin....but the Krazy Man wasn't DOWN with that sh!t).


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

Ah yes, "Dangerous" Danny Davis. I thought that was one of the more clever storylines they had back then. The bad-guy ref!

Oh yeah
Sac 102
Bulls 96


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn, you guys are really bringing back memories in this thread. I had forgotten about a lot of those guys.

MVPKirk, good point on Danny Davis. I remember that whole "bad guy ref" thing. That was awesome.

Koko B. Ware ruled. Just throwing out a few random names:

George "The Animal" Steele (who used to eat the turnbuckles)"
"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan (carried a 2x4 with him into the ring)
Kamala
Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake

God, wrestling used to be awesome. Good hijack!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Moment of silence for the Dingo Warrior...

With Peja out, I should hope the Bulls win this one at home
98-94


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Damn, you guys are really bringing back memories in this thread. I had forgotten about a lot of those guys.
> 
> George "The Animal" Steele (who used to eat the turnbuckles)"
> ...


http://www.georgesteele.com/
hahahaha

Edit: reading ths guy's bio is incredible. The whole time he was wrestling for the WWF, he also taught, coached football, and wrestling. He coached his football team to a #1 state ranking in Michigan. He also has a master's degree. Who woulda thunk it  [/hijack]


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone know of any _free_ online audio sites for the game tonight?

One of the few on CSN-CHI that I'm not going to be able to get out of the house to go see.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tough game, with or without Peja. Though like past Kings teams, they're pretty bad defensively so we have a shot if we can knock down the open shots and hopefully just contain a few Kings from having huge nights.


----------



## synthdogg (Jul 14, 2003)

Does it seeem odd to anyone else that EVERY one of the Kings starters (if Peja starts) averages more PPG than ANY of the Bulls starters???? 


(even the "lowly" Brad Miller's 15.8 ppg bests Hinrich's team leading 15.7 ppg) 

Yikes


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes but we play defense.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

BTW, Peja is out


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no chandler tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so is tyson!

 

not dressing due to "personal reasons"


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, Is CSN f-ed up right now or is it my TV??


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, Is CSN f-ed up right now or is it my TV??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler will not play. Personal reasons.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

for whoever want to hear the game http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html

click on aurora station


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> for whoever want to hear the game http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html
> 
> click on aurora station


Thanks mate


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gotta stop bibby, from shooting


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

look for Nocioni to play some PF. Reiner will play a little. With AD out, having Chandler not playing hurts us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big o shooting good.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I love othella, just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bibby 3-3 so far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SKiles shoud play Curry big minutes tonight, and see how Eddy produces for like 40 minutes, like he may have to do in the playoffs.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella coming out strong.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls rebounding good.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sac 0-3 from the line - hope they keep it that way...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othela again bulls by four


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon in....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bibby killing us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

love gordon moves!!bulls by 2


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That was ugly.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Five damn turnovers for the bulls already.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

turnovers...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dengg...nocks one too bulls by 2


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry completely out of the game


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

reiner will see good amount of minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally curry draw a foul!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

How sad is this? Deng has more rebounds in the first quarter so far than curry averages per game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

love gordon!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Deng is clearly on his way to a great game. I love Nocioni, but hopefully he doesn't take away too many minutes.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben again


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

webber 1-9


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng with 8 points and 7!!! rbds in the 1st!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

if i were a webber teamate i would be so pissed cause he thinks this game is a shootout.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

The audio feed just cut out for me and isnt worken any one can help me?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with 10 TOs in the first quarter. We would easily have a double digit lead in the first quarter if we kept on even with our lowly average


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. 8 freaking turnovers in the first Q. We'd be killing them otherwise.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by curry bulls by 7


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> The audio feed just cut out for me and isnt worken any one can help me?


Me too :no: 

That's the only one that I had found to be working for the game. I'll share if I find another one.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too :no:
> ...


me too


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnover turonover.....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice feed from nocioni to curry.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Feeding the big guy


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Webber is 1-10... wow.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

sac town is not playing inside!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kings at 0.387 fg%


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why tyson is out?personal reasons i heard,what does this means?Anybody knows any details?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man gordon is deadly


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> why tyson is out?personal reasons i heard,what does this means?Anybody knows any details?


They said he is still in the building and may play. What i do not understand, if he is out for personal reasons why is he still in the damn stadium. Go home. He is helping no one by sticking around not playing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice shot by eddy curry bulls by four


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls getting to the line ..thats good!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by curry strong finish...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon again!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The word is out and opponents are overplaying Gordon. It opens up lanes to the hole for him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man luol shooting great!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

All the bulls except Hinrich are shooting great. 18-31 as a team, 17-25 without Hinrich's shooting included. Just 8 misses!

Hinrich has 5 assists, so he's still doing hte little things to help.

Curry has 4 rebounds. That's about a week's worth for him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We lead rbds 22-11 without Tyson...

Oh - and we have 10 to's:|


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Where the hell did this Giant Killer name come from, I've never heard anyone besides Tom Dore call it that.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Neil Funk just said that Sacremento wouldn't win 30 games if teams forced them to play a half court set more often. 

Umm...I'm going to disagree, Neil. 

edit: he's in rare form tonight...Neil:"Webber should just get on the bus...he's not helping ANYONE!"


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

we are sorely missin tyson...jus gave up 3 offensive rebounds in a row


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordonnnnnnto


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Maybe I missed it - is Tyson out???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber is the best player we have tonight.  

1-12


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls by 9!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls out rebounding the Kings 23-18. Chandler and AD are out and they are two strong rebounders for us. 

Good first half. Now if we can play that way in the second half!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 0.543 fg%

Sac 0.368 fg%

D is working


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nice first half by bulls,nice all around defenseive effort!great hustle play too!!!!!!!the only blank is the to's again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> nice first half by bulls,nice all around defenseive effort!great hustle play too!!!!!!!the only blank is the to's again


I agree and most of them were unforced.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Great half by the Bullies. O-Hare is picking up the slack big time for us. 

Hopefully Hinrich can find his shooting eye in teh 2nd half because he is getting a lot of good looks.

I lliked Skiles use of the bench. Deng was having a monster 1st Q but got him a nice blow at the end of the Q. Don't want to burn him out, especially w/a game tomorrow night.

Let's hope everything is fine w/ Tyson.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls out rebounding the Kings 23-14. Chandler and AD are out and they are two strong rebounders for us.
> 
> Good first half. Now if we can play that way in the second half!


Nice to see Othella, Eddy, and Luol stepping it up on the boards with Tyson and AD both out. That's been huge.

Was it just me, or was Eddy playing like he is spaced out in that first quarter? Ditto with Hinrich. Eddy really picked it up in the 2nd quarter, thanks to some nice feeds from his teammates.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> so is tyson!
> 
> 
> ...


Tyson must be out shopping for a new thong.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice to see Othella, Eddy, and Luol stepping it up on the boards with Tyson and AD both out. That's been huge.
> ...


He got off to a slow start. Skiles benched him for a bit and Eddy found his game when he came back in. Thank God. We need his game tonight with AD and Chandler out.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|
|
|
|
|
- - - - -


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He got off to a slow start. Skiles benched him for a bit and Eddy found his game when he came back in. Thank God. We need his game tonight with AD and Chandler out.


Yeah... our lack of frontcourt depth forced Skiles to stick with Eddy and he came through fairly well.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Where the hell did this Giant Killer name come from, I've never heard anyone besides Tom Dore call it that.


Marv Albert calls it the "tear drop"...don't know why Dore calls it a Giant Killer.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Gordon = "Gentle Giant"


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Halftime Hangman:
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> ...


No one wants to play?

If you don't know the rules, pick a letter. If it doesn't appear in the puzzle, a shape will be drawn. If the hangman is drawn, you lose. If you guess the puzzle correctly before the man is drawn, you win~~


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Marv Albert calls it the "tear drop"...don't know why Dore calls it a Giant Killer.


Thats right, I like the sound of "tear drop" better.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, all Chris Webber does is shoot jump shots. He never posts up.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

B


> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> No one wants to play?
> ...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I wish gordon could start as SG and Kirk as PG, Kirks passing is his asset and gordons shooting is his.
Kirks shooting at SG is discraceful!
Just pointing out the obvious i know lol


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

_ _ _ _ _ B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Halftime Hangman:
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ B _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> ...


X

(I want to see you draw...)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

S


> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Halftime Hangman:
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ B _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> ...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Halftime Hangman:
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ B _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> ...


*E*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammmm they are banking from everywhere!!!
duhon for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

16-3 in the 3rd quarter... They hit a couple of big threes.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

_ _ _ _ _ B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|. . . . O 
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle: X

(LOL @ Beale)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

_ _ _ _ _ B _ _ _ S _ _ _ 
_ S
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|. . . . O 
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle: X


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammmm turnovers...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

WTF!!! SLOPPY 3RD!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

_ _ E E _ B _ _ _ S _ _ _ 
_ S
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|. . . . O 
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle: X


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> dammmm turnovers...


:|


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Halftime Hangman:
> 
> _ _ E E _ B _ _ _ S _ _ _
> ...


G


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Halftime Hangman:
> 
> _ _ E E _ B _ _ _ S _ _ _
> ...


*I*

_Can one person guess more than once?_


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice score for griffin


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls too sloopy


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

G _ E E _ B _ _ _ S _ _ _ 
_ S
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|. . . . O 
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle: X [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime Hangman:

G _ E E _ B _ _ _ S _ _ _ 
I S
_ _ _ _ _


--------
|. . . . |
|. . . . O 
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle: X


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What's going on with all of the technicals?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

greekbullsfan

is

horny


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Can someone explain what's going on with the technicals and the booing and the crazed tone of Neil and Bill? They're not explaining what's happening...they're just saying "What's going on?" over and over again.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

L


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice play by curry.. kings by two


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> greekbullsfan
> 
> is
> ...


Halftime Hangman:

G R E E K B U L L S F A N 
I S
H O R N Y


--------
|. . . . |
|. . . . O 
|
|
|
|
- - - - - 

Not in Puzzle: X


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> greekbullsfan
> 
> is
> ...


:laugh: 

I just wanted to see if 'g' was in there and it was a gimee...

I also kinda want to see the hangman drawn out...Rhyder should have done the puzzle in latin or something so we might have lost.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


I do know German


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnovers...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ja, mich auch.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> I do know German


Ich auch! Aber nuer ein bisschen....


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ja, mich auch.


Oh wie toll mein Herr.

(took 4 years in High School and 3 in college, but haven't spoken it in about 6 years)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets put a little bit of more pressure on them!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ja, mich auch.


hehe...

Vielleicht Deutsche ist nicht gut fuer spiellen hangman?!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Je ne parle pas allemand.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We could really use Detlef Schrempf right about now. He was superwunderbar.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mein Deutsch sucks hairy balls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

noci please make the ft!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> We could really use Detlef Schrempf right about now. He was superwunderbar.


"Superwunderbar" should totally be an oft used highlight call. 
Maybe it should be Ben's nickname.
What a word...much better than "chouette."


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got box out....


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe...
> ...


:yes: (aussen den Grammatik :angel: )


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We are really missing Tyson Chandler's offensive boards and defensive boards. The Kings have 9 offensive boards.... Eddy Curry needs to stop tapping the defensive rebound away, and ****in grab it!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> got box out....


who?eddy?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice jump by nocioni kings by one


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Je ne parle pas allemand.


Moi non plus, malheureusement.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Je ne parle pas allemand.


Peut-etre Francais c'est meilleur pour hangman?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Not to hijak this thread, especially because I don't even care TOO much about hockey, but why is Matthew Barnaby shirtless in this picture? 

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nhl/story/8198590

The negotiations must be HARDCORE.

Hell, everything in hockey is hardcore. 

They should just throw off the gloves and have an owner's rep fight a player's rep, winner takes all.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm eddy make th ft!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I played against Maurice Evans in high school. I was a 6'2" wing, he was a 6'5" PG-SG-SF-PF-C.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This is the least on-topic game thread in the history of the Bulls board.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kangaroos can't back up.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring in big o!!! put them in foul trouble!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> This is the least on-topic game thread in the history of the Bulls board.


Am I nominated for hijacker of the post award?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Peut-etre Francais c'est meilleur pour hangman?


C'est possible...mais je pense que le match est plus important maintenant. 

Allez les Bulls! 

Uhh...


*allez le taureau !*   


(A votre service, Wynn!  )


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ugly second half....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice husle by nocioni!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I hate the Kings, I really do. This is just confirmation.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nocioni is damn near single-handedly keeping us in the game for the last several minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammmmm got make the ft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich ****in sucks again today..... and Noc and Curry are ****in killin us at the FT LINE!!!

****!! This game proves how important Chandler is to this team.... there is no defense in the paint without him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Peut-etre Francais c'est meilleur pour hangman?


Moi, je crois que oui.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> nice husle by nocioni!!!


:upset:

It's like he feels entitled to a self-created shot after he does something like that to get the ball though...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> :yes: (aussen den Grammatik :angel: )




Ich hab kein Deutsche gesprochen (geschreiben?!) seitdem 1981!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

In this second half the Bulls are trying their best to lose this game with horrible FT shooting and TOs..... things that have haunted us all year.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich ****in sucks again today..... and Noc and Curry are ****in killin us at the FT LINE!!!
> 
> ****!! This game proves how important Chandler is to this team.... there is no defense in the paint without him.


Don't forget AD.

The two of them BOTH being out leaves us woefully unbalanced up front...O is no great defender, if not a terrible one.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Skiles going to the crunch time lineup... Harrington in place of Chandler. Hopefully we can make a run.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnovers!!!!!!killing us....ft% killing us!!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denn, jawohl!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Curry has eleven boards...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally hinrich nails one!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Is comcast making a crinkling sound for anyone else on their TV?

It's pissin me off!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop miller shots!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> *allez le taureau!*


Oui, oui!

*Viva Los Toros!!*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice hustle by gordon!!!!!nice finish by eddy two plus foul , makes it bulls by one.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

It's hard to allow myself to BELIEVE in these Bulls...I still find myself waiting for the wheels to fall off...when I finally give in, I'm going to be so joyous...


...when have I felt like this before? 



In three or four years we'll find out that the Bulls are all on steroids and have flubber in their shoes. And then Papa Jerry will move the team to Baltimore. 

I won't be duped again!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If we win this I'm going to be sick. The Bulls do not deserve to be even in this game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Am I nominated for hijacker of the post award?


You, or whoever started this annoying trend of speaking a foreign language. :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy is having a nice game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othela cant defend....


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Um..Brad Miller is the best player on the Kings. I miss Brad Miller. I loved Brad Miller.  

I wish I were at the game...the crowd sounded nuts when Gordon was creating that last shot (missed)...Gordon is an absolutely electric player to watch live.

I really think the game is ours now...jeez. Over .500 at the all-star break...?!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Does anyone know why Chandler isn't playing tonight? I know it's personal reasons, but did someone in his family pass away or something?

I just can't take Brad Miller drivin in on Othella Harrington.... I mean c'mon!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I wish Tyson was playing. He just add so much too our interior defense, it's almost irreplaceable. No offense to Harrington but he just doesn't have TC's defensive skill.

Hopefully he's back tomorrow.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> If we win this I'm going to be sick. The Bulls do not deserve to be even in this game.


Very True. We're shooting .509, but have 18 turnovers, and have missed 11 free throws. That's absolutely appalling.

Then again, the Kings have played fairly sloppy as well, but still. 

They've shot 21 more shots than us. * 21*.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othela sinking us....damm bibby


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

And if Othella's gifts on defense weren't enough, he's also trying to "take over" on offense.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

LOL @ Neil Funk trying to describe Ben Gordon:

"Gordon up the court, steps back, to his left...to his right...circling?"

It sounds like the hokey pokey out there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice big o!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> Denn, jawohl!


Ausgezeichnet!

_Threads like these need to remind us all to appreciate the language barrier for our brethren from outside the U.S. for whom English is not their first language. Lots of love, brothers, lots of love._


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

All-star play by Bibby, blocking Hinrich on a breakaway.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> LOL @ Neil Funk trying to describe Ben Gordon:
> 
> "Gordon up the court, steps back, to his left...to his right...circling?"
> ...


I don't know about rhyder as thread hijacker, but I'll give you best post of the thread.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we miss chandler inside....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

dp


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls have made only 1 3 pter.... I hope Benny G hits some down the stretch......


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

this one gonna be a thriller


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> You, or whoever started this annoying trend of speaking a foreign language. :upset:


That Gott gedammed basstaurde'!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I think Gordon will have to get hot on offense for us to win this one, we aren't going to win it on D without Tyson on the floor.

Of course, CWebb is back now, as someone stated earlier he's been our best player tonight. 

They just said sad news for Chandler, sounds like a death or something.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by curry assisted by hinrich.bulls by one


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson's close, personal friend died and he just heard on the way to the arena.

He'll rejoin the team in Toronto.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down to the wire. 

Gordon was fouled.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon to the line makes first,makes second bulls by one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Tyson's close, personal friend died and he just heard on the way to the arena.
> 
> He'll rejoin the team in Toronto.


Thanks!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did Gordon just hit 2 free throws in the clutch, its a nice feeling when a player does that.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk...........


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Huge three for hinrich to give us a four point lead.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich with a three point shot in the clutch, isn't it nice when a player makes a shot like that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with 3 on time!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich also just hit a nice 3 pter.... makin up for shootin poorly most of the game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Tyson's close, personal friend died and he just heard on the way to the arena.
> 
> He'll rejoin the team in Toronto.


Sorry, that's the way Tom or Red said it...

I've never heard of someone having a close, non-personal friend, though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Did Gordon just hit 2 free throws in the clutch, its a nice feeling when a player does that.


...and then a huge three for jock-holder Kirk.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great shot by Kirk.
And does Curry actually have 21 and 12?
:uhoh:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Kirk with 3 on time!


sure bute webber answered right away,bulls up by 2


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

my heart is pumping so high here..this is gonna be a close one!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hinrich with a three point shot in the clutch, isn't it nice when a player makes a shot like that.


Oh, please! Nice try.  

We all know your last post about Ben hitting FTs was directed at Kirk not being clutch. Guess what? He is.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass by hirnrich to curry!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Beautiful pass from Kirk.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Great shot by Kirk.
> And does Curry actually have 21 and 12?
> :uhoh:


21 and 13 according to CBS - leading the NBA in rebounding for the night.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Great shot by Kirk.
> And does Curry actually have 21 and 12?
> :uhoh:


Yeah, and he's actually played over 40 minutes and hasn't had a coronary. 

It's actually 23 and 13 now, and he is looking better down the stretch than ever. Props to him.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Tyson's close, personal friend died and he just heard on the way to the arena.
> 
> He'll rejoin the team in Toronto.


  

Neil Funk: 
"A close personal friend of Tyson's died today. Tyson found about it this evening while he was on the way down here and is on his way to his home in Chicago. He will be with the team in Toronto but the shock of that is a little too much...he just needs a little personal time."

I feel bad for Tyson and bad for his friend's family. 

The Bulls have his back though...and so do we!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man what move by gordonnnnnn bulls by six!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jock-holder Kirk comes through again.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Benny Gordon baby!!! I love em!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy is playing huge! 23-12 and a blocked shot to boot.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Omfg, gordon with a ''tear drop''.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Did Ben just close it again


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Huge three for hinrich to give us a four point lead.


[BabyBlueSlugga7]

*HINRICH IS THE BIGGEST CHOKER IN THE NBA. THEY SHOULD USE PIATKOWSKI IN THE CLUTCH INSTEAD BECAUSE KIRK IS SUCH A CHOKER.*

[/BabyBlueSlugga7]


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, please! Nice try.
> ...


We're about to beat the King and you two are going to start arguing over who has the sweetest boo?! Come on, fellas, it's one team on the floor there. Who cares whether it's BG or KH hitting the big shots?!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Jock-holder Kirk comes through again.


Bah, Kirk just got lucky!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this team surely has a lot o heart!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

the clutchman strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oh man i love ben


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Too bad about Tyson's friend. Hopefully he comes out with a vengeance tomorrow.

RIP


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Ben Gordon:

*SUPERWUNDERBAR!!!*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

are we gonna beat the Kings?

SCHWEEET!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon is clutch like a mo-fo.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Great job, Ben, drawing CWebb's 6th foul. Webber had just gotten hot. Now hit the FTs and we'll be looking good.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> [BabyBlueSlugga7]
> ...


He will most likely forget that shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I love hearing that Ray Charles song...

cya C-Web.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ben Gordon is clutch like a mo-fo.


We both spoke to soon.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

CWeb out , is it a good thing??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

UH OH.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

100-95


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

mannnnnnnnnnnnn he is clutch!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Ben again.

Offensive foul on miller.:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Just let Ben close the damm game


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Omfg, gordon with a ''tear drop''.


Brought a tear to my eye.....


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> All-star play by Bibby, blocking Hinrich on a breakaway.


man, that's embarrasing! :laugh:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Seriously, this is the first time I've ever REJOICED not being able to see the game on TV because...well...Neil Funk is tonight's MVP.

"Geez, Ben Gordon has big bal...caj..gut...jaheeze..."


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> We're about to beat the King and you two are going to starty arguing over who has the sweetest boo?! Come on, fellas, it's one team on the floor there. Who cares whether it's BG or KH hitting the big shots?!


It's not about that at all. BBS took a shot at Kirk and then tried to act like he didn't. I merely exposed the attempted coverup.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I LOVE BEN GORDON!!! CLUTCH!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Gordon 1-2 from the FT in the _CLUTCH_

Fire Skiles! Reiner should have been in there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

box out now guys


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Aghhhhhhhhh.... bibby missed both free throws.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Wow, Bibby missed two. 

Bill Wennington, totally matter of fact: "Yeah, I knew he was going to miss the second one."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bibby misses BOTH free throws.

How embarrassing. :laugh:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

At least Bibby is more clutch than Hinrich or Gordon...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice board by Deng, but great work by Eddy boxing out on Miller, threw him out of the lane and didn't get called for the foul.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Wow, Bibby missed two.
> 
> Bill Wennington, totally matter of fact: "Yeah, I knew he was going to miss the second one."



:laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Aghhhhhhhhh.... bibby missed both free throws.


*Agahghaggghgggagghhhhhaaaaaaghaahh!!!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not about that at all. BBS took a shot at Kirk and then tried to act like he didn't. I merely exposed the attempted coverup.


No, like I said in another thread, I never say I hate Kirk Hinrich, other people say I hate kirk hinrich even though I don't. But you know, I just might have a secret agenda and might just be taking shots at Kirk Hinrich if you are into conspiracies.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got give gordon a credit...he is cold blooded...to quick and sharp....what a basketball weapon.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

pretty obvious bibby missed 2nd to try to get off rebound and set up a three...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Uhmmm, uh, err, Deng is the clutchiest because he just hit a free throw.....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rbds 43-32 Bulls

FG% 0.53-0.435 Bulls


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

If Eddy Curry had to play *44 minutes* a year ago, would he have survived? 

Nice work Eddy. 12 rebounds isn't amazing when you consider the minutes he played, but it's nice work for him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Gordon clutch already in his rookie season.

he will get soon get Overrated by some people like Wade has but ultimately Gordon will prove the doubters wrong in the playoffs and next season.

Gordon for MVP next year!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Eddy Curry has ice water in his veins!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> If Eddy Curry had to play *44 minutes* a year ago, would he have survived?
> 
> Nice work Eddy. 12 rebounds isn't amazing when you consider the minutes he played, but it's nice work for him.


Add to that the two free-throws he just hit and I think *we have to name Big Ed the "clutchiest" toro of dieser nuit!!!!*


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

omg end the friggin game already...sac u lost....geez


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

common Gordon nock those two!!!makes first, makes second.....
game over bulls win!!!!nice very nice


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ich mochte heute abend vielen bier trinken.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

If we can get this production from Curry night in and out, we are going to be a pretty good team. And he will get paid, as much as he wants.

:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great win for us. Eddy with a very nice game , Ben too.

Team effort without Tyson.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

we win!! 107 --102


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great effort...nice home win!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That was a controversial call when Noc got the offensive foul on Brad Miller. It looked like his foot was on the line.... but he seemed to have his tippy toe outside (Raised his foot) of the circle once there was contact.

What do you guys think of the call? Was it a charge or not?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*huge win!!*


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls suck.

They gave up 100 w/o Peja being on the team.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:laugh: BULLS WIN AGAIN??  Hope Tyson is back tomorrow.. looking forward to seeing them play the Raps.. a game I'll definitely get to watch !


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre...
Herr Greekbullsfan ist horny!!!

Translation
Unless I'm very much mistaken... Greekbullsfan is horny!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh sweet win over a good Kings team! Shows the naysayers we can beat the good teams as well as the poor ones.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Again 6 guys in Double figures in scoring + Eddy with 12 rbds and kirk 12 asts.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *huge win!!*


well, hello there mizenkay


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ich mochte heute abend vielen bier trinken.


:yes:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan, comptons, Wynn, BullsAttitude, GB, Machinehead, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Cyanobacteria, geoshnas, krob, sinkingship, Rhyder, ChiTownFan, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, darlets, ryzmah, Killuminati, Bigjad66, pmtan99, uracornball, halfbreed, T.Shock, best2424, cwalkmanuel, lister333, DontBeCows, hanjin1, ballafromthenorth, Nezo, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, bullet, KwaZulu, JPBulls, VincentVega, greekbullsfan, CiMa, Colombian BULL Fan, ogbullzfan, atlbull, mr.ankle20, BealeFarange, ChiGuy_82, Cliff Pondexter, ~~~, bbertha37, The Gipper, Blueoak, El Chapu, P33r~, bullsville, rwj333)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> That was a controversial call when Noc got the offensive foul on Brad Miller. It looked like his foot was on the line.... but he seemed to have his tippy toe outside (Raised his foot) of the circle once there was contact.
> 
> What do you guys think of the call? Was it a charge or not?


At first I thought he was clearly outside until the replays. 

Noc did pick up his heel which was very smart.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG I recorded Fox instead of Comcast sportsnet. :upset: :upset: :upset: 

oh well. replay at 2 AM


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!*


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Pax!

Trade Hinrich. He sux!

Trade Noc. He also sux!

WHAT? WE WON. Oh silly me.

Sorry, can't seem to shake that knee jerk reaction when things don't exactly meet my desires for my emotional wellbeing.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ich mochte heute abend vielen bier trinken.


Ich auch! Bier hier, bitte!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

That was for you Vince, lol:laugh:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!*


:headbang:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> The Bulls suck.
> 
> They gave up 100 w/o Peja being on the team.


hehe....

The King sucks! They only scored 100 with both AD and Tyson out of the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls-Kings highlights w/ Paxson comments after the game 18 megs. 4 minutes

Deng comments 2.3 megs 35 secs

Skiles comments ehh...the audio on comcast sports net was terrible. I was getting a rattling sound throughout the game and the postgame.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

great win for the bulls! I was really scared there in the 3rd quarter. Man, is this team fun to watch or what.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls-Kings highlights w/ Paxson comments after the game 18 megs. 4 minutes
> 
> Deng comments 2.3 megs 35 secs.


once again :worship:

sadly i couldnt take part at this thread, i'd have loved to post some german quotes on here too. :yes: 

damn we outrebounded them by 11 but they had 21 more shot attempt than us. 

like how eddy scored 25 with only 12 attempt, so was he fouled after every shot, made that basket plus the foul ? wow
i'd really like to see eddy getting 20 shots per night, but as long as we win it doesnt matter.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls-Kings highlights w/ Paxson comments after the game 18 megs. 4 minutes
> 
> Deng comments 2.3 megs 35 secs
> ...


Thanks for the highlights spongy!:headbang:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls-Kings highlights w/ Paxson comments after the game 18 megs. 4 minutes
> 
> Deng comments 2.3 megs 35 secs
> ...


ice!

Thanx spongy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls-Kings highlights w/ Paxson comments after the game 18 megs. 4 minutes
> 
> Deng comments 2.3 megs 35 secs
> ...


What do you play these with? I tried in realplayer and windows media player and it's stripped of the video.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you play these with? I tried in realplayer and windows media player and it's stripped of the video.


you need a divx codec

try google. search for "divx+download" i guess that will do.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> you need a divx codec
> 
> try google. search for "divx+download" i guess that will do.


Ahh, it works now, thanks bud.


----------

